# [RISOLTO]kde & nvidia

## silvius

Stavo provando ad installare kde, ma mi da degli errori.

error OPEN /dev/fd0 error 999

/root/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: startkde: not found

Allora ho provato ad installare i driver della nvidia ( pensando fosse questo il problema).

con emerge nvidia-glx tutto ok, il kernel è tutto ok.

lancio modprobe nvidia e mi da errori ( e da dmesg):

simbolo sconosciuto pci_find_class

simbolo sconosciuto remap_page_range

Come dice il manuale vado a modificare il file xorg.conf, ma non c'è il file.

Secondo voi qual' è il problema?

SalutoLast edited by silvius on Thu May 25, 2006 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterwine

Prima di iniziare l' installazione di kde hai configurato xorg??

----------

## silvius

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Prima di iniziare l' installazione di kde hai configurato xorg??

 

No.

Comunque adesso non trovo ancora il file xorg.conf non è presente, c'è solo il file xorg.conf.example

Saluto

----------

## misterwine

Allora... prima di poter installare kde, deve essere installato e configurato xorg. Il file /etc/xorg.conf viene generato tramite la configurazione di xorg. Per questo dai un' occhiata alla guida!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Dopo che avrai configurato e testato xorg, l' istallazione di kde dovrebbe andare a buon fine.

----------

## silvius

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Allora... prima di poter installare kde, deve essere installato e configurato xorg. Il file /etc/xorg.conf viene generato tramite la configurazione di xorg. Per questo dai un' occhiata alla guida!
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml
> 
> Dopo che avrai configurato e testato xorg, l' istallazione di kde dovrebbe andare a buon fine.

 

dopo la configurazione di xorg devo rifare l' emerge di kde dall' inizio ?

non per altro e che la compilazione e' durata quasi un giorno.

saluto

----------

## randomaze

 *silvius wrote:*   

> dopo la configurazione di xorg devo rifare l' emerge di kde dall' inizio ?
> 
> non per altro e che la compilazione e' durata quasi un giorno.

 

No, se KDE é già stato compilato non verrà ricompilato (a meno di aggiornamenti...).

----------

## silvius

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *silvius wrote:*   dopo la configurazione di xorg devo rifare l' emerge di kde dall' inizio ?
> 
> non per altro e che la compilazione e' durata quasi un giorno. 
> 
> No, se KDE é già stato compilato non verrà ricompilato (a meno di aggiornamenti...).

 

Ma devo sempre rilanciare l' emerge ?

Saluto

----------

## u238

 *silvius wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *silvius wrote:*   dopo la configurazione di xorg devo rifare l' emerge di kde dall' inizio ?
> 
> non per altro e che la compilazione e' durata quasi un giorno. 
> 
> No, se KDE é già stato compilato non verrà ricompilato (a meno di aggiornamenti...). 
> ...

 

Non capisco come puoi cadere in questi dubbi... cse segui il manuale Gentoo passo passo durante l'installazione non puoi sbagliare niente!  :Neutral: 

----------

## Onip

non devi riemergere proprio niente ( a meno di aggiornamenti nei pacchetti ) ti basta solo configurare xorg

Byez

----------

## silvius

Allora ho installato Xorg e settato con le indicazioni dei manuali, poi ho installato nvidia, ma quando devo caricare il modulo con modprobe nvidia ho sempre il messaggio:

simbolo sconosciuto pci_find_class

simbolo sconosciuto remap_page_range 

allo stesso tempo non va startx.

Una cosa strana è che nel manuale di installazione nvidia mi dice di scaricare i driver per le sk nvidia, ma quando configuravo xorg ho visto che la mia sk era presente nell' elen co ( ho una geforce 6200 128mb ).

Ho provato sia a settare con la sk di Xorg che a seguire il manuale nvidia.

Ma sempre lo stesso errore.

Saluto

----------

## misterwine

Prova magari a postare il tuo xorg.conf

----------

## Luca89

```
error OPEN /dev/fd0 error 999

/root/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: startkde: not found 
```

mai far partire un'interfaccia grafica da root, creati un utente non privilegiato. Comunque quel problema sembra abbastanza chiaro, non trova startkde, quindi controlla bene la tua installazione di kde. Ovviamente la configurazione di xorg va fatte sempre, quindi armati di pazienza e leggiti le guide gentoo, sia quella di xorg che quella di kde. Ti consiglio di non partire direttamente con i driver per il direct rendering, comincia con quelli classici di xorg (nel caso di nvidia si chiamano "nv"), così avrai meno rogne e un sistema subito funzionante.

----------

## silvius

Ho provato come altro utente ma il problema ovviamente rimane.

Il file Xorg.conf creato da xorgconfig in semiautomatico è:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"    	# <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"             	# <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"              	# <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"   	# <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"  	# <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"        	# <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"  	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties" 	# <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation" 	# <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" 	# <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"  	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"   	# <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"          	# <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"    	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"    	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"         	# <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"     	# <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"     	# <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"          	# <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"        	# <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" 	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nv"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "Unknown Board"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Di seguito il file log generato:

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/silvio_desktop:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux silvio_desktop 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 20 09:37:46 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 22 May 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 23 09:48:07 2006

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "philips"

(**) |   |-->Device "geforce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 1043,8033 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1043,8033 rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1043,8033 rev 30 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10b7,9055 card 10b7,9055 rev 30 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 105a,0d30 card 105a,4d33 rev 02 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0221 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xcd000000 - 0xcfdfffff (0x2e00000) MX[b]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xcff00000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x14100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0221) rev 161, Mem @ 0xce000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xcd000000/24, BIOS @ 0xcffe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xe3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x50020000 - 0x5002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xcc000000 - 0xcc01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xcc800000 - 0xcc80007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xcffe0000 - 0xcfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xcd000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x0000883f (0x40) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0x50020000 - 0x5002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xcc000000 - 0xcc01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xcc800000 - 0xcc80007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xcffe0000 - 0xcfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xcd000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x0000883f (0x40) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x50020000 - 0x5002ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xcc000000 - 0xcc01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xcc800000 - 0xcc80007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xcffe0000 - 0xcfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xcd000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x0000883f (0x40) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

	Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

	Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

	GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

	GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

	Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

	GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

	GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro4 NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

	GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

	GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

	Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI, GeForce4 448 Go,

	GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

	GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

	0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

	Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

	GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

	Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

	GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

	GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

	0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

	Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

	GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

	GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX 5500,

	GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M, 0x0329,

	Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI, GeForce FX Go53xx Series,

	GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

	GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, Quadro FX 700,

	GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, GeForce FX 5700 Ultra,

	GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE, GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345,

	GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700, 0x0349, 0x034B,

	Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F, GeForce 6800 Ultra,

	GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, 0x0043, GeForce 6800 GT, 0x0049,

	Quadro FX 4000, Quadro FX 4400, 0x00C0, 0x00C1, GeForce 6800 LE,

	0x00C8, 0x00C9, 0x00CC, 0x00CE, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600,

	0x0142, 0x0143, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL,

	GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, 0x0147, GeForce Go 6600, 0x0149, 0x014B,

	0x014C, 0x014D, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, 0x0160, 0x0166, 0x0210,

	0x0211, 0x021D, 0x021E

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Invece con le indicazioni nvidia modificando nel file xorg.conf ( cambiando in "module" #load "dri" e in "device" cambio driver "nvidia", ottengo un log:( la prima parte è simile, posto solo l' ultima)

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[28] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xCE000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Saluto

----------

## silvius

Ho provato a disinstallare nvidia, ed a fare diverse prove con xorg, cambiando il tipo di scheda e le impostazioni del monitor.

Ma tutte le prove danno come esito " screen not found ".

Avete suggerimenti ?

Saluto

----------

## bender86

Pochi giorni fa ho avuto un problema simile su una suse. Nei file che hai postato:

Xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device" 

### Available Driver options are:- 

# BLA BLA BLA

#Option "VertRefresh" # <str> 

#Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" # [<bool>] 

Identifier "Card0" 

Driver "nv" 

VendorName "nVidia Corporation" 

BoardName "Unknown Board" 

                             -->   BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log:

```
# BLA BLA BLA

GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, 0x0147, GeForce Go 6600, 0x0149, 0x014B, 

0x014C, 0x014D, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, 0x0160, 0x0166, 0x0210, 

0x0211, 0x021D, 0x021E 

                             -->   (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0 

                             -->   (EE) No devices detected. 

Fatal server error: 

no screens found
```

Sei sicuro che la scheda sia su "PCI:1:0:0" ? Controlla con il comando lspci.

Se vuoi un altro consiglio, prima cerca di far funzionare Xorg (usa come driver nv o vesa), dopo occupati dei driver nvidia.

----------

## silvius

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro che la scheda sia su "PCI:1:0:0" ? Controlla con il comando lspci.
> 
> Se vuoi un altro consiglio, prima cerca di far funzionare Xorg (usa come driver nv o vesa), dopo occupati dei driver nvidia.

 

Ho provato con lspci e dice che la sk video è proprio su 1:0.0.

Solo una stranezza: su lspci dice "nvidia corporation NV43.....", ma quando accendo il pc al bios mi viene scritto "...... NV44..." , può essere una causa ?

PS: cosa devo emergere per usare lsmod, perchè se lo lancio adesso mi dice "Module" ?

Saluto

----------

## silvius

Potrebbe essere un problema se la sk video è su AGP ?

Dal kernel ho già abilitato il supporto, magari ho bisogno di un altro settaggio.

Altrimenti potrebbe essere una soluzione reinstallare tutto ?

Saluto

----------

## silvius

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere un problema se la sk video è su AGP ?
> 
> Dal kernel ho già abilitato il supporto, magari ho bisogno di un altro settaggio.
> 
> Altrimenti potrebbe essere una soluzione reinstallare tutto ?
> ...

 

CI SONO RIUSCITO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Il problema era un bug nei driver nvidia, ho risolto usando i driver nvidia vecchi e poi applicargli una patch come indicato https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462098-highlight-pcifindclass.html.

Ma con portage non è possibile scaricare driver più vecchi ?

Se faccio un update con emerge non è che mi sostituisce i driver che ho installato ? come rimediare ?

Saluto

----------

## Onip

basta mascherare le versioni che non ti interessano.

Byez

----------

## silvius

 *Onip wrote:*   

> basta mascherare le versioni che non ti interessano.
> 
> Byez

 

Va bene se scrivo:

```
echo nvidia >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

oppure

```
echo nvidia-glx >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

oppure

```
echo nvidia* >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Vorrei che qualsiasi nuovo driver e aggiornamento riguardante nvidia NON venga installato e che emerge --sync lo ignori a vita .

Saluto

----------

## Onip

```
# echo '>media-video/nvidia-kernel-TUA_VERSIONE' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# echo '>media-video/nvidia-glx-TUA_VERSIONE' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

----------

## silvius

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # echo '>media-video/nvidia-kernel-TUA_VERSIONE' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> ...

 

Grazie per la tua risposta, ma come fai a capire quale è la stringa giusta da inserire ? ( in generale )

Quando lancio startx, in automatico prende /root/xorg.conf, ma non dovrebbe prendere /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? come lo cambio ?

Saluto

----------

## Onip

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Grazie per la tua risposta, ma come fai a capire quale è la stringa giusta da inserire ? ( in generale )

 

Mi è bastato leggere il manuale...   :Wink: 

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Quando lancio startx, in automatico prende /root/xorg.conf, ma non dovrebbe prendere /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? come lo cambio ?

 

Boh, strano. hai provato a cancellarlo (o rinominarlo) ?

Byez

p.s. qui vale la regola un problema un post....

----------

## silvius

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi è bastato leggere il manuale...  
> 
> 

 

Ok, lo avevo già letto. Perchè hai incluso anche 

```
'>media-video/.........'  
```

non bastava 

```
'echo 'nvidia-kernel-TUA_VERSIONE' >> /etc/portage/package.mask 
```

Saluto

----------

## Onip

nel "mio" modo vengono mascherate tutte le versioni successive a quella che hai installato (tramite portage, ovviamente). Con il tuo comando, invece, mascheri solamente una certa versione, in questo caso quella che hai installato e quindi emerge ti chiederà comunque l'upgrade.

Byez

EDIT: mi sono dimenticato di scrivere metà risposta. Va inclusa anche la parte relativa alla categoria del pacchetto in quanto potrebbero esserci più pacchetti con lo stesso nome, come, ad esempio, balsa e beagle. E tu devi specificare quale vuoi mascherare ( o anche smascherare)

----------

## silvius

 *Onip wrote:*   

> nel "mio" modo vengono mascherate tutte le versioni successive a quella che hai installato (tramite portage, ovviamente). Con il tuo comando, invece, mascheri solamente una certa versione, in questo caso quella che hai installato e quindi emerge ti chiederà comunque l'upgrade.
> 
> Byez
> 
> EDIT: mi sono dimenticato di scrivere metà risposta. Va inclusa anche la parte relativa alla categoria del pacchetto in quanto potrebbero esserci più pacchetti con lo stesso nome, come, ad esempio, balsa e beagle. E tu devi specificare quale vuoi mascherare ( o anche smascherare)

 

Io il driver nvidia l' ho scaricato direttamente da nvidia.com ed installato con l' install del driver per poi successivamente applicare una patch. Quindi emerge non l 'ho proprio usato perchè mi scaricava driver recenti dove la patch non andava bene.

Va sempre bene la mascheratura?

Saluto

----------

## Onip

Per i pacchetti installati al di fuori di portage c'è /etc/portage/package.provided

----------

## silvius

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Per i pacchetti installati al di fuori di portage c'è /etc/portage/package.provided

 

quindi se inserisco in package.provided una stringa nvidia-*

e magari per sicurezza aggiungo nvidia-* in RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM( in /etc/make.conf. )

Saluto e grazie della tua pazienza!!!

----------

## Onip

ci vuole anche la categoria... (e due)

Io RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM non lo metterei, tanto il sync non darà problemi in quanto emerge penserà che i vari nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx sono installati e non te lo chiederà più. Ma se poi dovrai per forza aggiornare ad una versione più recente (a proposito, hai provato gli ultimi in portage?) almeno avrai già gli ebuild disponibili. Poi fai come credi meglio, d'altronde gentoo is about choice

Byez

----------

## silvius

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ci vuole anche la categoria... (e due)
> 
> Io RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM non lo metterei, tanto il sync non darà problemi in quanto emerge penserà che i vari nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx sono installati e non te lo chiederà più. Ma se poi dovrai per forza aggiornare ad una versione più recente (a proposito, hai provato gli ultimi in portage?) almeno avrai già gli ebuild disponibili. Poi fai come credi meglio, d'altronde gentoo is about choice
> 
> Byez

 

Ho provato quelli di ieri, ma avevo sempre lo stesso errore. Poi oggi (dopo tre giorni di letture di manuali, man su xorg, info ecc...) non vedevo l'ora di vedere kde. Certo questo calvario mi ha aiutato a capire Xorg, dopo la sk video ho avuto problemi con il mouse ma ho risolto in pochi istanti modificando xorg.conf. Prima usavo Suse ed a malapena sapevo cosa fosse Xorg, forse la usavo male, comunque....

Rimane la questione che startx mi legge il file /root/xorg.conf che è la directory di default quando uso xorgcfg -textmode.

Sicuramente da qualche parte avrò scritto quella dir, forse nei vari tentativi di far andare X.

Grazie per i tuoi chiarimeti.

Saluto

----------

